# Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..



## Bundy110 (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo....
Bei unseren Vereinsgewässern besteht Entnahmepflicht für Brassen,egal welche Größe...
Anstatt sie aber daheime anschließend zu entsorgen,würde ich gerne mal versuchen die Brassen zum Verzehr zu zubereiten,da es doch oft recht große Brassen sind,die man bei Uns fangen tut..Ich weiß,das die Brasse ja nicht gerade so beliebt ist bei Manchen...Mich würde es freuen,wenn mir Jemand eine passende Medthode oder Rezept zum Zubereiten von Brassen geben könnte...

Großen Dank schon mal im Voraus... und Petri Heil..:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Gerade große Brassen schmecken geräuchert sehr gut.
Und als Fischbulette sind sie auch immer zu gebrauchen.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Bundy110 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Gerade große Brassen schmecken geräuchert sehr gut.
> Und als Fischbulette sind sie auch immer zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Gruß, Andreas


 
Danke.Sollten die Brassen vor dem Räuchern entschuppt werden oder doch nicht..???..Wie verhält es sich da mit den Gräten der Brassen beim räuchern.Die sollen ja sehr grätenreich sein..???
Die Fischbuletten kommen für mich leider nicht in Betracht,da meine Frau Fisch als Bulette nicht so mag...(obwohls ja lecker schmeckt..)...


----------



## daci7 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Gut Entschleimen und mit Schuppen einlegen und Räuchern - so hab ichs immer gemacht und es hat super geschmeckt.
Ja, Gräten hat das Tier - ist ja auch ein Fisch  Meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht mehr als ein Hecht zum Bleistift... die kann man bei geräuchertem Fisch ganz wunderbar zupfen oder, wie ich das mache, drum herum essen :m


----------



## rotauge31 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Hallo

Du kannst die Brassen auch braten hab hier mal einen Bericht im Board gelesen.Mußt sie erst entschleimen und schuppen und alle 3mm mit dem Messer einschneiden dadurch werden die Gräten richtig kross und man kan sie mit essen habe es selbst einmal probiert und man konnte sie essen .

Mfg Rotauge 31


----------



## 0din (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Hi
Wenn ich mal eine Brese verwerte dann Filitier ich Sie und Entgräte sie so gut es geht.Dann wird Sie noch panniert und ab in die Fritöse.Gibt lecker Backfisch im Brötchen.Mann darf aber nicht empfindlich gegenüber Gräten sein.
gruß Kai


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Bei großen Brassen sind halt auch die Gräten größer.
Daher ist das für mich als Grätenhasser gerade so noch akzeptabel.
Schuppen tue ich sie vor dem Räuchern aber. Das geht ja relativ einfach und schnell bei denen.
Das spar ich mir nur bei Barschen, da ist das Schuppen ja eine Tortur.


----------



## Justsu (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Ich habe vor mittlerweile einigen Jahren dieses Rezept ausprobiert:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127269

nach 2-3 Tagen im Essigsud ist von den kleinen Zwischenmuskelgräten wirklich nichts mehr zu spüren.

Wenn Dir eingelegter Brathering schmeckt, unbedingt probieren - der Aufwand lohnt sich!!!

Irgendwo hab ich auch mal ein Rezept für Räucherfischcreme (z.B. als Brotaufstrich) vom Brassen gesehen, habe ich zwar nicht ausprobiert, hörte sich aber sehr gut an und da sollte es mit den Gräten ja nun auch keine Probleme geben


----------



## mxchxhl (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

moin, 
wie wärs hiermit?

http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/brassen/Rezepte.html

ansonsten ganz normal braten oder zur frikadelle! wenns deiner frau nicht schmeckt haste mehr davon 

is das jetzt ne große brasse da auf dem bild?
wenn ja sind die bei euch recht klein...
heißen ja nicht umsonst "klodeckel" und so groß werden die bei uns auch ohne probleme!

mfg


----------



## sprogoe (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

geräuchert sind sie super und als Bulette bestimmt nicht zu verachten.
Gib Deiner Frau ne´ Pizza und serviere die Buletten in ´ner Männerrunde mit reichlich kühlem Blonden.

Hier mein Rezept für Fischbuletten:
Fischfilet einmal durch den Wolf, Zwiebeln nach Geschmack gleich mit durchdrehen.
auf 500 gr Fischmasse kommt 1 Ei und 1 eingeweichtes und gut wieder  ausgedrücktes altbackenes Brötchen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
die Masse kräftig mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, auch mit scharfem Paprika
außerdem gehackte Petersilie und Schnittlauch hinzu fügen
(Dill und Knoblauch in den Buletten schmeckt Kacke)
jetzt kommt der Clou an der Sache:
reichlich fetten Speck in ganz kleine Würfel schneiden und den Boden der  leicht geölten und heißen Pfanne damit ausstreuen, den Speck leicht  anbraten (aber nur, bis er vom glasigen Zustand wieder in den weißen  übergeht) dann die Buletten drauflegen, leicht andrücken und braten, mit  der 2. Seite genauso verfahren
restlichen Speck aus der Pfanne nehmen (kann man auch auf die fertigen  Buletten streuen, oder denen geben, die keinen Fisch mögen)
mit der nächste Pfannenladung genauso verfahren.
So sind die Buletten schmackhafter und saftiger mit einer leichten Rauchnote durch den fetten Speck.
Man kann auch etwas Meeresfischfilet dazu tun, schmeckt dann kräftiger nach Fisch.

gutes Gelingen wünscht Siggi


----------



## Bundy110 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Toll von Euch,das ich hier so viele Vorschläge bekommen tue.Die hören sich alle sehr interessant an.Das mit den Fischbuletten auf Speckwürfel braten.Das klingt zimlich lecken,vorallem da ich Speckwürfel auch sehr mag.Die anderen Sachen sind natürlich auch nicht zu verachten#6.
Werde dann mal wieder losziehen und ein paar Brassen holen bzw angeln,genügend gibt es da ja.Da kann ich ja dann die mir hier angebotenen Möglichkeiten alle mal versuchen.. Werde dann berichten,wie es mir gelungen ist die Zubereitung.....

Nochmal recht vielen Dank an Euch Alle....

Wünsche Allen noch ein großes PETRI HEIL..........|laola:


----------



## erwinio (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: 

War letzte Nacht auf Aal und Karpfen unterwegs.... 

Angelockt vom Karpfenfutter bissen viele Brassen auf meine Tauwürmer für die Aale. |kopfkrat

Weil ich gestern zufällig in diesem Thread sah, daß die ganz gut zu räuchern sind, habe ich 3 3-pfündige Klodeckel mitgebracht. Wie räuchert Ihr die? Im Stück oder als Koteletts? Wie ist die Konsistenz? Sind die überhaupt hängend zu räuchern?

Grüße, 

Erwin


----------



## zandernase (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Servus, 
da bei mir ein 2,5jähriger mitißt will ich mir sicher sein das da keine Gräten mehr drin sind. Also filetier ich die Brassen immer und zerstückel sie dann soweit das ich mit den Fingern fühlen kann ob noch was piekst. ist zwar viel arbeit und man hat relativ viel verschnitt, aber bei ein par Brassen zw 50 und 60cm, die es beim feedern am Rhein eigentlich immer gibt, kommt daan doch immer was zusammen, das meisst sogar Oma udn Opa nochwas abbekommen. 
Zubereitet werden die Stücken dann als Fishcurry, in Tomatensosse mit Pasta oder als Frikadellen... Was  auch sehr lecker ist in Bierteig,da kann man quasi sogar wieder ein Portionsfilet aus den kleinen Stücken zusammenfügen, oder wahlweise Fichstäbchen (hilft vielleicht auch bei fischscheuen größeren Kindern die nix anderes ausser Fischstäbchen wollen....)

Gruß ZN


----------



## muddyliz (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Schau mal auf meiner HP nach, da hast du ne Auswahl an Rezepten: http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/fischrezepte.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

und hier noch was für herbstbrassen geht aber nur im herbst!!!! das rezept.brassen ausnehmen schuppen und mit gewürzen und suppengrün kochen dann das suppengrün rausnehmen  den sud durchgießen im durchschlag und kalt werden lassen .in der zeit das fleisch von den gräten lösen und in gefäße legen dazu das kleingeschnittene suppengrün  geben und mit dem abgekühlten sud übergießen.das ganze stellst du dann in kühlschrank und hast am nächsten morgen brassen in aspik.guten appetit...kannst ja noch eine scheibe gekochtes ei mit reinlegen....


----------



## Skrxnch (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*



erwinio schrieb:


> Weil ich gestern zufällig in diesem Thread sah, daß die ganz gut zu räuchern sind, habe ich 3 3-pfündige Klodeckel mitgebracht. Wie räuchert Ihr die? Im Stück oder als Koteletts? Wie ist die Konsistenz? Sind die überhaupt hängend zu räuchern?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Erwin


Im Tischofen mache ich aus größeren Fischen Koteletts.
In nem Schrank oder Tonne gehts auch hängend. Gibt auch Spezialhaken dafür, allerdings hab ich mich damit nicht lang abgegeben da ab und an einer runterfiel.

Das passiert mit ausgeglühtem Kanninchendrat nicht mehr. Den wickelste um den Fisch, hängst nen ganz normalen Räucherhaken ein und nie wieder fällt was runter.

Die Drahtstücke am besten so groß wählen, dass man noch fast ne 2. Lage um den Fisch wickeln kann. Dann können sie sich im Rauch nie berühren.
Einziger Nachteil, man muss die Anhaftungen danach wieder entfernen. Also ich hatte die Möglichkeit sie über einer großen Feuerschale auszuglühen, Lötlampe oder so hilft sicher auch.
Oder sonstwie gründlich reinigen, z. B. mit Uferkies, Bürste, Wasser. Geht auch so. Aber danach nochmal übers Feuer ist am effektivsten. Dann fallen später beim zurechtbiegen noch eventuelle Krümelchen aus den Drahtknoten.

Den Fisch schuppe ich immer, da mir Schuppen noch wesentlich unangenehmer als Gräten sind. Fleisch schneide ich nicht ein, sondern esse eher mit den Fingern und ordentlich viel Zitrone. Da löst sich beim Räucherfisch das Fleisch fast von selbst von den Gräten.


----------



## wolfgang f. (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Schau mal auf meiner HP nach, da hast du ne Auswahl an Rezepten: http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/fischrezepte.html



#6Meinen ehrlichen und allergrössten #r! Deine hp ist ja wirklich vom allerfeinsten, da spart man sich doch gerne das eine oder andere Buch...
Hab ich gleich in meine Lesezeichen-Liste mitaufgenommen-
Aufrichtiges DANKE für Deine Fleiss-Arbeit und dafür dass Du Dein Wissen öffentlich zur Verfügung stellst! SUPER!:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Ich habe Brassen immer so verwertet:

Kopf, Schwanz und Bauchlappen wegschneiden. Bei Fischen ab der 1KG Klasse bleibt genug Fleisch zum Braten oder Räuchern übrig. Beim braten (frittieren) ruhig grosszügig rotes Paprikapulver einsetzen.:m


----------



## patricka1982 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Brassen zubereiten zum Verzehr..?? Bitte Hilfe..*

Also ich kann das mit den Buletten am besten empfehlen...Brassen filetieren ein bis zweimal durch den Wolf drehen mit einer Knobizehe einem Ei und Weckmehl oder altbackenem Brötchen Salz Pfeffer und bisl Chili zusammenrühren...Zu Frikadellen Formen und kurz vorm Backen kurz in Mehl wenden...Schmecken einzigartig und durch das Wolfen werden die noch vorhandenen Gräten soweit zerstückelt das Sie nach dem Braten kaum bis gar nicht spürbar sind...Geht auch mit Karpfen und Döbel...gibts seit dem ersten mal jeden Monat minimum 2 mal...


----------

